# GD late in pregnancy - scared, need advice!



## origin

I had a gowth scan at 32 weeks which showed a bigger than expected baby, so I was sent for a GTT. I have only just got the results back and I have GD. I am 35+4. I am having a growth scan next week and have been given a montior to check my sugars throughout the day - and they want me to see how I go for a week, and if I can control through the diet. I see the consultant next tuesday and will have growth result back then too.

I'm quite worried that I'm this late on in pregnancy and its only just been discovered. I know nothing about it. MW told me today there is increased risk stillbirth which has really upset me. Why is that? I don't know what the other risks are - can soemone enlighten me and how do we go about reducing those risks. What should be happening? Will being induced earlier prevent risks? 

Really worried that I've obviosuly had this for a long time undiagnosed and so effects on my Lo will be worse??

Any help appreciated. thanks xxx


----------



## pinki

Hi,

same thing has just happened to me. I'm 34+ weeks and just got diagnosed. My baby was off the scale for size on my last ultrasound:sad2::sad2:.6lbs 9oz at 33 weeks. I had the GTT and it came back positive for GD. I'm also having to monitor my blood glucose now for a week to see how I go and am then seeing the consultant to review.

I had a blood test earlier this week that will show what my glucose levels have been like on average for the last 3 months. That test did show that I've had GD undetected for quite a while.

Course of action at the moment is monitoring glucose levels through diet, regular scans and consultant appointments and an elective section at 38 weeks (section because I 've had a section before).

They should induce you at 38 weeks I think as I was told risk of stillbirth increases in the last two weeks so I'd ask about that at your next appointment.

Some of the risks to baby are that they can grow very big (risk of getting stuck)and get low blood sugars after birth so they need to be fed straight away and have their blood glucose levels monitored for 24 hours before being sent home. Some babies may experience temporary breathing problems at birth.

Sorry, I probably haven't been of much help, but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I'm going through the same thing and it's not that great, but I'm trying to relax and follow the advice I've been given so far and do my best with regards to the monitoring.

Big hug to you, I know how you feel:hugs:


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> Hi,
> 
> same thing has just happened to me. I'm 34+ weeks and just got diagnosed. My baby was off the scale for size on my last ultrasound:sad2::sad2:.6lbs 9oz at 33 weeks. I had the GTT and it came back positive for GD. I'm also having to monitor my blood glucose now for a week to see how I go and am then seeing the consultant to review.
> 
> I had a blood test earlier this week that will show what my glucose levels have been like on average for the last 3 months. That test did show that I've had GD undetected for quite a while.
> 
> Course of action at the moment is monitoring glucose levels through diet, regular scans and consultant appointments and an elective section at 38 weeks (section because I 've had a section before).
> 
> They should induce you at 38 weeks I think as I was told risk of stillbirth increases in the last two weeks so I'd ask about that at your next appointment.
> 
> Some of the risks to baby are that they can grow very big (risk of getting stuck)and get low blood sugars after birth so they need to be fed straight away and have their blood glucose levels monitored for 24 hours before being sent home. Some babies may experience temporary breathing problems at birth.
> 
> Sorry, I probably haven't been of much help, but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I'm going through the same thing and it's not that great, but I'm trying to relax and follow the advice I've been given so far and do my best with regards to the monitoring.
> 
> Big hug to you, I know how you feel:hugs:

Thanks so much that helps a lot. When u say risk of stillbirth increases last two weeks do you mean the two weeks before your due date i.e. 38-40 weeks or 2 weeks after due date i.e. 40-42 weeks. I'm not sure they will induce me at 38 weeks as i am diet controlled (well atm - i have to see if my diet works). I see conultant next tues when i will be 36+4 and will have growth scan same day. my last scan showed baby at 5lbs at 32 weeks. Would you push for idnuction if u were me? I hear not great things baout it but then as my GD been undetected so long am worried about waiting for natural birth. xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

hello :flower:

my gd was diagnosed at 36+2 after 3+++ of glucose in my urine, slightly elevated fluid levels and bump measuring ahead.

even though you are late on in your pregnancy you should be offered an appointment with a specialist midwife and a consultant. 

it is likely because you are so near the end of pregnancy you will just need to monitor your blood sugar levels and alter your diet to control it.

as for induction it really varies around the country as to policy - some places induce at 38 weeks regardless - others are happy to let you go to 41 weeks as long as the gd is being controlled. 

as i was just diet controlled i was induced at 39 weeks. as previous poster said your baby will have their blood sugar checked after being born.

please try not to worry too much, they have to tell you the worse case scenario but gd really is quite common and complications are rare. also take growth scans with a pinch of salt - i was told to expect an 8lb-er and my daughter was 6lb 7oz, long and very lean! she breastfed from birth and her blood sugar was fine. 

best of luck and :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

origin said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> same thing has just happened to me. I'm 34+ weeks and just got diagnosed. My baby was off the scale for size on my last ultrasound:sad2::sad2:.6lbs 9oz at 33 weeks. I had the GTT and it came back positive for GD. I'm also having to monitor my blood glucose now for a week to see how I go and am then seeing the consultant to review.
> 
> I had a blood test earlier this week that will show what my glucose levels have been like on average for the last 3 months. That test did show that I've had GD undetected for quite a while.
> 
> Course of action at the moment is monitoring glucose levels through diet, regular scans and consultant appointments and an elective section at 38 weeks (section because I 've had a section before).
> 
> They should induce you at 38 weeks I think as I was told risk of stillbirth increases in the last two weeks so I'd ask about that at your next appointment.
> 
> Some of the risks to baby are that they can grow very big (risk of getting stuck)and get low blood sugars after birth so they need to be fed straight away and have their blood glucose levels monitored for 24 hours before being sent home. Some babies may experience temporary breathing problems at birth.
> 
> Sorry, I probably haven't been of much help, but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I'm going through the same thing and it's not that great, but I'm trying to relax and follow the advice I've been given so far and do my best with regards to the monitoring.
> 
> Big hug to you, I know how you feel:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much that helps a lot. When u say risk of stillbirth increases last two weeks do you mean the two weeks before your due date i.e. 38-40 weeks or 2 weeks after due date i.e. 40-42 weeks. I'm not sure they will induce me at 38 weeks as i am diet controlled (well atm - i have to see if my diet works). I see conultant next tues when i will be 36+4 and will have growth scan same day. my last scan showed baby at 5lbs at 32 weeks. Would you push for idnuction if u were me? I hear not great things baout it but then as my GD been undetected so long am worried about waiting for natural birth. xxxClick to expand...

If you are not sure about induction ask for all your options, they can scan every day to check placenta function, fluid levels etc.

next time i would be more hesitant about induction as although my experiece wasnt awful, i did have a lot of intervention. 

all i can say in my case is the doctor that checked the placenta said it was very healthy and his guess was that if i wasnt induced she would have stayed put for another 2 weeks ish - which maybe would have been better because she was quite small and took a while to get back to her birth weight - which caused me more stress than the gd ever did!


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> Thanks so much that helps a lot. When u say risk of stillbirth increases last two weeks do you mean the two weeks before your due date i.e. 38-40 weeks or 2 weeks after due date i.e. 40-42 weeks. I'm not sure they will induce me at 38 weeks as i am diet controlled (well atm - i have to see if my diet works). I see conultant next tues when i will be 36+4 and will have growth scan same day. my last scan showed baby at 5lbs at 32 weeks. Would you push for idnuction if u were me? I hear not great things baout it but then as my GD been undetected so long am worried about waiting for natural birth. xxx

I think different hospitals have different policies on when to induce mothers with GD. I think my hospital might have let me go to 39 weeks if I hadn't decided to have a repeat section, but this would depend on my next scan results. Also, they'll look at the scan and how well you've managed with your diet and then make a decision based on that. They don't want the babies to grow too big for the birth canal. 
Your baby doesn't sound huge though, what centile was the weight on the last scan?
Mine was off the centile chart, but like the previous poster said, they aren't always that accurate and the growth might slow down now I'm monitoring my sugar levels. (i hope!!!)

I was induced with my first baby, and it wasn't too bad, but like previous poster said I needed more intervention than I probably would have needed had he come naturally. 

I'm not quite sure weather the consultant meant the the risk increasing in the two weeks prior to or after you due date, but at my hospital they wont let mothers with GD go past their due date.

How have you managed with the glucose monitoring so far? This is my second day. I had two high readings yesterday of 7.9 after breakfast and 9.9 after lunch, but the rest were ok. Have been ok so far today, but i'm constantly hungry.:shrug:


----------



## origin

AmeliePoulain said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinki said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> same thing has just happened to me. I'm 34+ weeks and just got diagnosed. My baby was off the scale for size on my last ultrasound:sad2::sad2:.6lbs 9oz at 33 weeks. I had the GTT and it came back positive for GD. I'm also having to monitor my blood glucose now for a week to see how I go and am then seeing the consultant to review.
> 
> I had a blood test earlier this week that will show what my glucose levels have been like on average for the last 3 months. That test did show that I've had GD undetected for quite a while.
> 
> Course of action at the moment is monitoring glucose levels through diet, regular scans and consultant appointments and an elective section at 38 weeks (section because I 've had a section before).
> 
> They should induce you at 38 weeks I think as I was told risk of stillbirth increases in the last two weeks so I'd ask about that at your next appointment.
> 
> Some of the risks to baby are that they can grow very big (risk of getting stuck)and get low blood sugars after birth so they need to be fed straight away and have their blood glucose levels monitored for 24 hours before being sent home. Some babies may experience temporary breathing problems at birth.
> 
> Sorry, I probably haven't been of much help, but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. I'm going through the same thing and it's not that great, but I'm trying to relax and follow the advice I've been given so far and do my best with regards to the monitoring.
> 
> Big hug to you, I know how you feel:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much that helps a lot. When u say risk of stillbirth increases last two weeks do you mean the two weeks before your due date i.e. 38-40 weeks or 2 weeks after due date i.e. 40-42 weeks. I'm not sure they will induce me at 38 weeks as i am diet controlled (well atm - i have to see if my diet works). I see conultant next tues when i will be 36+4 and will have growth scan same day. my last scan showed baby at 5lbs at 32 weeks. Would you push for idnuction if u were me? I hear not great things baout it but then as my GD been undetected so long am worried about waiting for natural birth. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> If you are not sure about induction ask for all your options, they can scan every day to check placenta function, fluid levels etc.
> 
> next time i would be more hesitant about induction as although my experiece wasnt awful, i did have a lot of intervention.
> 
> all i can say in my case is the doctor that checked the placenta said it was very healthy and his guess was that if i wasnt induced she would have stayed put for another 2 weeks ish - which maybe would have been better because she was quite small and took a while to get back to her birth weight - which caused me more stress than the gd ever did!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for you advice. And congrats on your v. new little baby girl - love the name! I will ask about induction on tuesday and see what their policy is. I know I have a lot of fluid too so maybe they can do regular scans to keep check - that's good that they can check placenta so regularly. Is that the doppler thing that measures blood flow in and out? xxx


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much that helps a lot. When u say risk of stillbirth increases last two weeks do you mean the two weeks before your due date i.e. 38-40 weeks or 2 weeks after due date i.e. 40-42 weeks. I'm not sure they will induce me at 38 weeks as i am diet controlled (well atm - i have to see if my diet works). I see conultant next tues when i will be 36+4 and will have growth scan same day. my last scan showed baby at 5lbs at 32 weeks. Would you push for idnuction if u were me? I hear not great things baout it but then as my GD been undetected so long am worried about waiting for natural birth. xxx
> 
> I think different hospitals have different policies on when to induce mothers with GD. I think my hospital might have let me go to 39 weeks if I hadn't decided to have a repeat section, but this would depend on my next scan results. Also, they'll look at the scan and how well you've managed with your diet and then make a decision based on that. They don't want the babies to grow too big for the birth canal.
> Your baby doesn't sound huge though, what centile was the weight on the last scan?
> Mine was off the centile chart, but like the previous poster said, they aren't always that accurate and the growth might slow down now I'm monitoring my sugar levels. (i hope!!!)
> 
> I was induced with my first baby, and it wasn't too bad, but like previous poster said I needed more intervention than I probably would have needed had he come naturally.
> 
> I'm not quite sure weather the consultant meant the the risk increasing in the two weeks prior to or after you due date, but at my hospital they wont let mothers with GD go past their due date.
> 
> How have you managed with the glucose monitoring so far? This is my second day. I had two high readings yesterday of 7.9 after breakfast and 9.9 after lunch, but the rest were ok. Have been ok so far today, but i'm constantly hungry.:shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks your post really cheering me up - don't feel as alone! With your intervention what was it that you needed if u don't mind me asking?

This is my second day monitoring too. So far highest post meal has been 7.5. I know what u mean about constantly being hungry I have been starving!!! Did they tell you what level they want you to stay under 1 hour after meals? I was eating so much pre finding out and my cravings were fruit juices and crisps - the v. things I can't have now. Makes me wonder if they were really pregnancy cravings or more realted to the blood sugar levels. I'm looking forward to tuesday now - just want to know what is going on more as feel a bit in limbo. I'm goign to see if my MWs will do early sweeps to help me come naturally a bit early. xxxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

placenta function is checked with the doppler flow thingy yes :flower:

As for my induction - I was given pessary to soften cervix, but this caused my waters to break, my labour then didnt progress so I had a syntocin drip to start contractions. 

During labour I had to have antibiotics because of the amount of time my waters were broken.

I also had to have a forceps delivery as my waters had been broken for 36 hours and they would only let me push for an hour.

Obviously all of these things can happen with a normal spontaneous labour too so dont get hung up on anything if you do need to be induced :hugs:


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> Thanks your post really cheering me up - don't feel as alone! With your intervention what was it that you needed if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> This is my second day monitoring too. So far highest post meal has been 7.5. I know what u mean about constantly being hungry I have been starving!!! Did they tell you what level they want you to stay under 1 hour after meals? I was eating so much pre finding out and my cravings were fruit juices and crisps - the v. things I can't have now. Makes me wonder if they were really pregnancy cravings or more realted to the blood sugar levels. I'm looking forward to tuesday now - just want to know what is going on more as feel a bit in limbo. I'm goign to see if my MWs will do early sweeps to help me come naturally a bit early. xxxx

Hi,

I feel less alone too:) Hope everything goes really well for both of us. Can't wait to have the baby now so it's all over!!

I think my blood glucose is meant to be anywhere in between 5 and 7.8 1 hour after a meal. Mine have been around 5 today so far, but I ate a late dinner so am due to test in a few minutes, fingers crossed it will be ok. My highest reading was yesterday after having pasta pesto for lunch...it was 9.9 so quite high. I really don't know what to eat anymore...just meat and veg? I LOVE pasta LOL
What changes have you made to your diet?

I have also had huge cravings for fruit juice especially cranberry juice which I had gallons of b4 I knew I was diabetic. I feel so guilty...if only i'd known sooner...

Sounds like a good idea to ask if you can have a sweep earlier. I'm due to see the consultant on Monday and will hopefully find out more about my care then.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I couldnt tolerate carbs very well at all whilst I was pregnant, have you tried oatcakes at all - I used to have them for lunch and they helped to fill me up.

I also lived on omlettes and cheese, lots of protein to try and fill me up :flower:


----------



## pinki

AmeliePoulain said:


> I couldnt tolerate carbs very well at all whilst I was pregnant, have you tried oatcakes at all - I used to have them for lunch and they helped to fill me up.
> 
> I also lived on omlettes and cheese, lots of protein to try and fill me up :flower:

Thanks for the tip...i'll try some oatcakes tomorrow. So are proteins and diary products generally ok on a diabetic diet?

I had some of my children's cheese sticks today and that did not seem to affect the blood glucose at all. apples seem ok too, but i had a high reading after eating a banana with my oatibix so i guess bananas are out too along with the pasta.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Bananas are normally really hard to tolerate.

Obviously there is fat in dairy but it shouldnt affect your sugars, I went with the view that I wasnt eating cake, chocolate, sweets etc so I could go crazy on cheese!

There are so many websites on good food but I found this link helpful just for quick ideas...

https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

Everyone is different - I couldnt tolerate any cereals for example but could happily eat crumpets :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi ya, Ive had GD on all my pregnancies, Im on insulin now and injecting 6 times a day. you are more likely to be induced if you are on insulin or if like you GD is discovered very late, but if you can gain good control there is no reason if they are happy and you are as well to let you get to your due date. they can check as some one else mentioned to make sure all is ok with placenta, I have to stay 5 before meals and 7 an hour after meals.

I have been induced 3 times brake my waters and put me on the drip, I got to 10cm very quick and my last two labours were only 2 hours start to finish. hoping this one is as quick :winkwink:

As far as I know to get problems were may be the placenta ages to quick and cause still birth you would need to be in the double numbers and for a long time I mean really high like 16 and over

all my babies were big, smallest was 8lbs 5 and 2 were induced 39 week mark and were the 8,5 and 8,9 my biggest they let me go over and he was 10 pounds

only one of mine had problems with his blood sugars when he was born he needed a drip for a few hours but was fine after that.

oh some one mentioned loving pasta try some wholewheat pasta, rice, bread much better for the sugars if you cant eat the rice mix in some white to help!
if I can help in any way ask away! :flower:


----------



## Sarah10

Sending you big hugs :hugs:
I had GD when pregnant with my little one, glucose ++++ since 19 weeks, got sent for a GTT at 29 weeks, but wasn't given the result till 34+3 :dohh:

Anyway, i managed through diet alone, i couldn't tolerate carbs at all at breakfast. 
Things i ate were:
Breakfast - sausages, scrambled egg, boiled eggs, muller light yoghurt with a small amount of museli, etc.

evening meal - chicken, wholegrain pasta (quantity control lol) wholegrain bread, tuna salad, small jacket potato with tuna/egg mayo etc.

I was induced at 39 weeks, my son was born at 39+3 weighing 8lb6oz, his sugar levels were quite low (but not dangerously low) and i had to wake to feed him every 3 hours. It is very scary at the time, i kept thinking the worst!

It will all be okay :hugs:


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks your post really cheering me up - don't feel as alone! With your intervention what was it that you needed if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> This is my second day monitoring too. So far highest post meal has been 7.5. I know what u mean about constantly being hungry I have been starving!!! Did they tell you what level they want you to stay under 1 hour after meals? I was eating so much pre finding out and my cravings were fruit juices and crisps - the v. things I can't have now. Makes me wonder if they were really pregnancy cravings or more realted to the blood sugar levels. I'm looking forward to tuesday now - just want to know what is going on more as feel a bit in limbo. I'm goign to see if my MWs will do early sweeps to help me come naturally a bit early. xxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I feel less alone too:) Hope everything goes really well for both of us. Can't wait to have the baby now so it's all over!!
> 
> I think my blood glucose is meant to be anywhere in between 5 and 7.8 1 hour after a meal. Mine have been around 5 today so far, but I ate a late dinner so am due to test in a few minutes, fingers crossed it will be ok. My highest reading was yesterday after having pasta pesto for lunch...it was 9.9 so quite high. I really don't know what to eat anymore...just meat and veg? I LOVE pasta LOL
> What changes have you made to your diet?
> 
> I have also had huge cravings for fruit juice especially cranberry juice which I had gallons of b4 I knew I was diabetic. I feel so guilty...if only i'd known sooner...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to ask if you can have a sweep earlier. I'm due to see the consultant on Monday and will hopefully find out more about my care then.Click to expand...

Changes to my diet - really hard! I've cut out all fruit and seriously limiting the carbs. Still got a reading today after lunch of 8.7 - and rest have been 6ish so feeling bit disheartened as feeling like i'm eating like amouse and not getting as low as i'd like and i'm eating everything that the GI diets say to. I've found my best meal is 3 boiled eggs with 4 oatcakes - that seems good. Hubby just gone out to buy me sausages and ham - so sausages and eggs for tea with a little veg. I was mainly veggie but now going to start eating some more meat as at least protein fills u up and helps keep the sugars low.
I'm glad your finding this thread helpful too. I'm finding myself v. emotional. I cried when i had my high lunch time reading - hormones and fatigue setting in - lol! xxx


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi ya, Ive had GD on all my pregnancies, Im on insulin now and injecting 6 times a day. you are more likely to be induced if you are on insulin or if like you GD is discovered very late, but if you can gain good control there is no reason if they are happy and you are as well to let you get to your due date. they can check as some one else mentioned to make sure all is ok with placenta, I have to stay 5 before meals and 7 an hour after meals.
> 
> I have been induced 3 times brake my waters and put me on the drip, I got to 10cm very quick and my last two labours were only 2 hours start to finish. hoping this one is as quick :winkwink:
> 
> As far as I know to get problems were may be the placenta ages to quick and cause still birth you would need to be in the double numbers and for a long time I mean really high like 16 and over
> 
> all my babies were big, smallest was 8lbs 5 and 2 were induced 39 week mark and were the 8,5 and 8,9 my biggest they let me go over and he was 10 pounds
> 
> only one of mine had problems with his blood sugars when he was born he needed a drip for a few hours but was fine after that.
> 
> oh some one mentioned loving pasta try some wholewheat pasta, rice, bread much better for the sugars if you cant eat the rice mix in some white to help!
> if I can help in any way ask away! :flower:

Thanks for your help, that's really kind of you to join in - it's good to hear your inductions were psoitive. At what gestation were u induced with your little ones? xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

origin said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks your post really cheering me up - don't feel as alone! With your intervention what was it that you needed if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> This is my second day monitoring too. So far highest post meal has been 7.5. I know what u mean about constantly being hungry I have been starving!!! Did they tell you what level they want you to stay under 1 hour after meals? I was eating so much pre finding out and my cravings were fruit juices and crisps - the v. things I can't have now. Makes me wonder if they were really pregnancy cravings or more realted to the blood sugar levels. I'm looking forward to tuesday now - just want to know what is going on more as feel a bit in limbo. I'm goign to see if my MWs will do early sweeps to help me come naturally a bit early. xxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I feel less alone too:) Hope everything goes really well for both of us. Can't wait to have the baby now so it's all over!!
> 
> I think my blood glucose is meant to be anywhere in between 5 and 7.8 1 hour after a meal. Mine have been around 5 today so far, but I ate a late dinner so am due to test in a few minutes, fingers crossed it will be ok. My highest reading was yesterday after having pasta pesto for lunch...it was 9.9 so quite high. I really don't know what to eat anymore...just meat and veg? I LOVE pasta LOL
> What changes have you made to your diet?
> 
> I have also had huge cravings for fruit juice especially cranberry juice which I had gallons of b4 I knew I was diabetic. I feel so guilty...if only i'd known sooner...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to ask if you can have a sweep earlier. I'm due to see the consultant on Monday and will hopefully find out more about my care then.Click to expand...
> 
> Changes to my diet - really hard! I've cut out all fruit and seriously limiting the carbs. Still got a reading today after lunch of 8.7 - and rest have been 6ish so feeling bit disheartened as feeling like i'm eating like amouse and not getting as low as i'd like and i'm eating everything that the GI diets say to. I've found my best meal is 3 boiled eggs with 4 oatcakes - that seems good. Hubby just gone out to buy me sausages and ham - so sausages and eggs for tea with a little veg. I was mainly veggie but now going to start eating some more meat as at least protein fills u up and helps keep the sugars low.
> I'm glad your finding this thread helpful too. I'm finding myself v. emotional. I cried when i had my high lunch time reading - hormones and fatigue setting in - lol! xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: you are doing really well...i remember crying after bad readings.

Eggs are amazing :thumbup: i used to eat lots of curry with no rice but stacks of veg, same with casserole etc.


----------



## origin

Sarah10 said:


> Sending you big hugs :hugs:
> I had GD when pregnant with my little one, glucose ++++ since 19 weeks, got sent for a GTT at 29 weeks, but wasn't given the result till 34+3 :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, i managed through diet alone, i couldn't tolerate carbs at all at breakfast.
> Things i ate were:
> Breakfast - sausages, scrambled egg, boiled eggs, muller light yoghurt with a small amount of museli, etc.
> 
> evening meal - chicken, wholegrain pasta (quantity control lol) wholegrain bread, tuna salad, small jacket potato with tuna/egg mayo etc.
> 
> I was induced at 39 weeks, my son was born at 39+3 weighing 8lb6oz, his sugar levels were quite low (but not dangerously low) and i had to wake to feed him every 3 hours. It is very scary at the time, i kept thinking the worst!
> 
> It will all be okay :hugs:

Thanks for your help. Like me you found out late then. My consultatn even told me he would bet moeny on it that I didn't have GD, as I was the one who asked for the test and he did it to humour me so will be funny when i see him on tues - lol! Why did they decide to induce you at 39 weeks specifically? Was it to avoid risks of placenta/big baby. I feel like I should maybe push not to go to my due date?


----------



## CelticNiamh

[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your help, that's really kind of you to join in - it's good to hear your inductions were psoitive. At what gestation were u induced with your little ones? xxx[/QUOTE]

on my first I was 4 days over I was diet controlled with him, on my second induction I never thought I get that far I had preterm labour at 32 weeks and then had a very irratable uterus on him, I was on insulin as well and I was 39 weeks when they induced me put me on a drip and broke my waters. I left it to late for epidural on that one!:haha: 
I was 39 weeks on my third induction same as second both those labours were very quick 2 hours 

I should say my first induction ended in an emergency c section because of fetal distress but he was fine!:thumbup:


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> Changes to my diet - really hard! I've cut out all fruit and seriously limiting the carbs. Still got a reading today after lunch of 8.7 - and rest have been 6ish so feeling bit disheartened as feeling like i'm eating like amouse and not getting as low as i'd like and i'm eating everything that the GI diets say to. I've found my best meal is 3 boiled eggs with 4 oatcakes - that seems good. Hubby just gone out to buy me sausages and ham - so sausages and eggs for tea with a little veg. I was mainly veggie but now going to start eating some more meat as at least protein fills u up and helps keep the sugars low.
> I'm glad your finding this thread helpful too. I'm finding myself v. emotional. I cried when i had my high lunch time reading - hormones and fatigue setting in - lol! xxx

Hi, how are you doing today?
I had one high reading today of 8.2 after having oatibix for breakfast, bit odd as I was fine with that yesterday. I'm having beans on granary toast with tons of cheese for lunch as it doesn't seem to affect the readings at all.
It's a bit scary that something as boring and bland as oatibix can give such a high reading, just thinking about all the stuff I used to eat before, especially over xmas, my glucose levels must have been sky high:wacko:
I get really upset with high readings too, especially since I try so hard to eat the right stuff. Not everything on the low GI list works for me, pasta seems especially bad.
Am going to see the consultant on Monday. Really hope I'll get some good answers to my questions and preferably also a section date if that's at all possible. xxx


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Changes to my diet - really hard! I've cut out all fruit and seriously limiting the carbs. Still got a reading today after lunch of 8.7 - and rest have been 6ish so feeling bit disheartened as feeling like i'm eating like amouse and not getting as low as i'd like and i'm eating everything that the GI diets say to. I've found my best meal is 3 boiled eggs with 4 oatcakes - that seems good. Hubby just gone out to buy me sausages and ham - so sausages and eggs for tea with a little veg. I was mainly veggie but now going to start eating some more meat as at least protein fills u up and helps keep the sugars low.
> I'm glad your finding this thread helpful too. I'm finding myself v. emotional. I cried when i had my high lunch time reading - hormones and fatigue setting in - lol! xxx
> 
> Hi, how are you doing today?
> I had one high reading today of 8.2 after having oatibix for breakfast, bit odd as I was fine with that yesterday. I'm having beans on granary toast with tons of cheese for lunch as it doesn't seem to affect the readings at all.
> It's a bit scary that something as boring and bland as oatibix can give such a high reading, just thinking about all the stuff I used to eat before, especially over xmas, my glucose levels must have been sky high:wacko:
> I get really upset with high readings too, especially since I try so hard to eat the right stuff. Not everything on the low GI list works for me, pasta seems especially bad.
> Am going to see the consultant on Monday. Really hope I'll get some good answers to my questions and preferably also a section date if that's at all possible. xxxClick to expand...

well still struggling. i've managed not to go over the high 6es in post meal readings but i'm finding it hard to eat anything that keeps me low. I rang the diabetic midwife team and they told me 8.7 wasn't bad then in the next breath said I should aim for under 6! :dohh: Glad your going in on monday - not too long to get some more guidance and answers. i'm in on tuesday and can't wait as I just want to know more what to do and also will have scan so will find out what growth this little monkey has been subjected to thru my pigging! I'm so hungry though on an eve and early hours. Let us know how u get on this weekend and especially on monday. Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi, I just wanted to say that I had GD in pregnancy, diagnosed at 29 weeks. I was controlling it by diet for a week, but then I had to go on insulin. By the time I had my daughter I was on 28 units morning and night. 

I had to have an induction at 38 weeks (Had her at 38w 4d) they told me all people with GD have to have an induction, but then I guess it may be different for different areas.

I just wanted to say that they expected me to have quite a big baby, what with the GD and my weight. Well she came out 7lbs 11oz, so not the whopper they all thought. I was never told about still birth or anything like that. I took having the induction early as getting the baby out early incase she got too big, what with the extra sugar she was getting, as babies with mums who have GD are meant to get larger shoulders and tummies, but my daughter didnt. She had no health problems after birth from being born early. I was worried she may have to go into special care after being born, but she didnt. She stayed by my side the whole time. They just had to keep an eye on her sugat levels, before and after each feed. They said a sugar level above 2.6 then they are happy. After she had like 4 readings at 2.6 they didnt have to test her sugars. I dont know if anyone has explained to you on how they do this?

Hope that helps to reassure you. 

xXx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Shabutie said:


> Hi, I just wanted to say that I had GD in pregnancy, diagnosed at 29 weeks. I was controlling it by diet for a week, but then I had to go on insulin. By the time I had my daughter I was on 28 units morning and night.
> 
> I had to have an induction at 38 weeks (Had her at 38w 4d) they told me all people with GD have to have an induction, but then I guess it may be different for different areas.
> 
> I just wanted to say that they expected me to have quite a big baby, what with the GD and my weight. Well she came out 7lbs 11oz, so not the whopper they all thought. I was never told about still birth or anything like that. I took having the induction early as getting the baby out early incase she got too big, what with the extra sugar she was getting, as babies with mums who have GD are meant to get larger shoulders and tummies, but my daughter didnt. She had no health problems after birth from being born early. I was worried she may have to go into special care after being born, but she didnt. She stayed by my side the whole time. They just had to keep an eye on her sugat levels, before and after each feed. They said a sugar level above 2.6 then they are happy. After she had like 4 readings at 2.6 they didnt have to test her sugars. I dont know if anyone has explained to you on how they do this?
> 
> Hope that helps to reassure you.
> 
> xXx

Well done, you must have controlled your levels very well, Insulin also helps the baby to grow at a normal rate more in line with what they should do rather than if you hadn't of gone on insulin she would have been much bigger. that's only if the diet wasn't working though. :thumbup:

Im on insulin and I still get high readings I had 10.1 after my breakfast two slices of brown bread and low cal butter:dohh: I went for a walk and drank lots of water I skipped my snack thinking that would help bring them down and then went low ( horrible feeling) my readings even with insulin are going up and up the further along I get, it is not down to what I am eating its the pregnancy and hormones and the bigger you get they can go higher any way. you are doing a good job keep it up, it is a lot of trail and error to find what foods give you high readings and ones that give you good ones.

its keeping them out of the double numbers is the most important, but please do not feel bad or guilty if they are going higher regardless of what you eating, its likely its out of your hands and more to do with the pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## origin

PINKI

How did you get on today. been thinking of you. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> PINKI
> 
> How did you get on today. been thinking of you. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx

Hi,

well, feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I showed my glucose readings to the diabetes nurse and she was happy with them as there were only 3 or 4 high readings in a week. The doctor however was not as happy and he wants me to start taking metformin for the rest of the pregnancy as the baby is measuring very big.:nope: I don't really want to take any drugs if i can help it, it just doesn't feel right so I don't know what to do know.
They also said that I'm likely to have a section a 39 weeks which I think is too late. Apparently there is a doctor there who decides when your allowed to have a section and i'll have to negotiate it with him next week.
Just got home from my appointment so still fuming a bit:growlmad:
Can't wait to have baby now!! 
Hope you have better luck at you appt tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> PINKI
> 
> How did you get on today. been thinking of you. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> well, feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I showed my glucose readings to the diabetes nurse and she was happy with them as there were only 3 or 4 high readings in a week. The doctor however was not as happy and he wants me to start taking metformin for the rest of the pregnancy as the baby is measuring very big.:nope: I don't really want to take any drugs if i can help it, it just doesn't feel right so I don't know what to do know.
> They also said that I'm likely to have a section a 39 weeks which I think is too late. Apparently there is a doctor there who decides when your allowed to have a section and i'll have to negotiate it with him next week.
> Just got home from my appointment so still fuming a bit:growlmad:
> Can't wait to have baby now!!
> Hope you have better luck at you appt tomorrow.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey, sorry to hear that it didn't go great. I think if the Dr feels metformin the best option, i wouldn't worry too much about it, though know how u feel. i hope they say i don't need to go on but lots of posts here from women that have been on and all is fine. plus could u take just a tiny dose since your readings aren't too bad. You haven't got too long to go so you wouldn't be on it long. Why do they want to wait until 39 weeks - did they give u a reason? So you are back next week. what willt hey do then? will they rescan and check on baby? If you feel strongly that u want a section before then i would push for it. not fair that every hosp and every dr has different policies on this and there are plenty on here that have experience of being induced at 38 weeks so i can't see why they should take issue with that. Do you want to have at 38 weeks cos u are worried about placenta ageing? Are there extra checks you can have to help? 
will let u know how i go tommorrow. really just want some straight sensible answers and not to feel it's wishy washy. sending u :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> PINKI
> 
> How did you get on today. been thinking of you. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> well, feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I showed my glucose readings to the diabetes nurse and she was happy with them as there were only 3 or 4 high readings in a week. The doctor however was not as happy and he wants me to start taking metformin for the rest of the pregnancy as the baby is measuring very big.:nope: I don't really want to take any drugs if i can help it, it just doesn't feel right so I don't know what to do know.
> They also said that I'm likely to have a section a 39 weeks which I think is too late. Apparently there is a doctor there who decides when your allowed to have a section and i'll have to negotiate it with him next week.
> Just got home from my appointment so still fuming a bit:growlmad:
> Can't wait to have baby now!!
> Hope you have better luck at you appt tomorrow.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, sorry to hear that it didn't go great. I think if the Dr feels metformin the best option, i wouldn't worry too much about it, though know how u feel. i hope they say i don't need to go on but lots of posts here from women that have been on and all is fine. plus could u take just a tiny dose since your readings aren't too bad. You haven't got too long to go so you wouldn't be on it long. Why do they want to wait until 39 weeks - did they give u a reason? So you are back next week. what willt hey do then? will they rescan and check on baby? If you feel strongly that u want a section before then i would push for it. not fair that every hosp and every dr has different policies on this and there are plenty on here that have experience of being induced at 38 weeks so i can't see why they should take issue with that. Do you want to have at 38 weeks cos u are worried about placenta ageing? Are there extra checks you can have to help?
> will let u know how i go tommorrow. really just want some straight sensible answers and not to feel it's wishy washy. sending u :hugs:xxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi,

I just think they want to wait till 39 weeks because they said babies generally do better if you wait till then and if I'd like it any sooner I'd have to negotiate with another dr that apparently is in charge of those decisions.. They gave me a puzzled look when I said that I had my daughter at 38 weeks (she was at a different hospital).

I have been high risk from the start of this pregnancy due to previous c section and also high resistance of my uterine arteries that supply the placenta with blood. I'm on low dose aspirin for that but will have to stop taking it at the end of this week in case I go in to labour
.
I've had regular scans with dopplers throughout to check on the arteries but although they've always been pretty bad they did at least improve with the aspirin.
GD is for me another complication to add to the list so I'm getting quite nervous now. Not keen on taking any more drugs and just want baby out really.
With the metformin the dr said that i can start on a low dose and build up to the full dose over a couple of days. Not sure what to do really as I thought I did ok on the diet.

Anyway, have got a scan on thursday to check babys size and if he's still growing huge I might have to start on the med, but I'll leave it till then just in case his growth has slowed down a bit.

Anyway, sorry for waffling on, I'm a bit emotional and hormonal today LOL

Hope you're ok and that you appointment goes well today!

xxxx


----------



## origin

Hey pinki
sorry you feeling blue - your bound to have days like this. Gd really is a pain in the bum. hopefully next week u can push for better outcomes and as u get further along will get easier.
went to clinic this morning and had scan. he is estimated at 7lb7 and his measurements are about 40 weeks gestation (so 3 and a half weeks ahead) I then saw consultant who is going to induce me at 38 weeks - even though I am diet controlled he wants to do it then. he didn't explain why just said that's how they do it and i wasn't going to argue. Bit of a shock as that is 11 days time! But excited. I see them again next tuesday and they will do a sweep, i will then see MW on the thurs and she will do another sweep and then induction on friday. I had to beg him to do the sweep on tuesday but he was ok when i said i really wanted to try for natural labour. he's a nice guy so he relented.
let me know how u getting on. apprently i've been too strict with my diet and my body is in starvation mode as i had ketones in my urine so i have been told to eat more carbs and not worry too much about the sugars as only a week to go. 
big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> Hey pinki
> sorry you feeling blue - your bound to have days like this. Gd really is a pain in the bum. hopefully next week u can push for better outcomes and as u get further along will get easier.
> went to clinic this morning and had scan. he is estimated at 7lb7 and his measurements are about 40 weeks gestation (so 3 and a half weeks ahead) I then saw consultant who is going to induce me at 38 weeks - even though I am diet controlled he wants to do it then. he didn't explain why just said that's how they do it and i wasn't going to argue. Bit of a shock as that is 11 days time! But excited. I see them again next tuesday and they will do a sweep, i will then see MW on the thurs and she will do another sweep and then induction on friday. I had to beg him to do the sweep on tuesday but he was ok when i said i really wanted to try for natural labour. he's a nice guy so he relented.
> let me know how u getting on. apprently i've been too strict with my diet and my body is in starvation mode as i had ketones in my urine so i have been told to eat more carbs and not worry too much about the sugars as only a week to go.
> big hugs xxxxxxxxx

Hi,

Sounds like you have a great consultant!!!! I keep seeing different ones and they say different things which is a bit frustrating. Wow, that's soooo exciting!!! Only 11 days to go, they'll fly by I'm sure! I keep getting ketones too every now and then, but i try to eat more often now so that i'm never hungry. So does this mean that you can treat yourself to some nice stuff in the next 11 days? I soooooooo want a snickers bar, they're supposed to be low Gi, but I'm too scared to try!!

I wonder if the 38 week thing is for induction only and not for c sections. They seem reluctant to perform sections before 39 weeks for some reason. 
Well, next week I'll have my husband there with me for the appointment, he's a bit more persuasive than I am so hopefully they'll listen to him and I'll get a date for the section.

My baby measures roughly 3 weeks ahead too. Will be interesting to see how accurate the scans really are? Has your baby got a big tummy? Mine has, apparently that is a sign of gd in the mother.

Glad all went so well for you today, not long to go now!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

The main thing to remember is that now your on the diet or if you need insulin it will help prevent the baby putting on more weight than they should.


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hey pinki
> sorry you feeling blue - your bound to have days like this. Gd really is a pain in the bum. hopefully next week u can push for better outcomes and as u get further along will get easier.
> went to clinic this morning and had scan. he is estimated at 7lb7 and his measurements are about 40 weeks gestation (so 3 and a half weeks ahead) I then saw consultant who is going to induce me at 38 weeks - even though I am diet controlled he wants to do it then. he didn't explain why just said that's how they do it and i wasn't going to argue. Bit of a shock as that is 11 days time! But excited. I see them again next tuesday and they will do a sweep, i will then see MW on the thurs and she will do another sweep and then induction on friday. I had to beg him to do the sweep on tuesday but he was ok when i said i really wanted to try for natural labour. he's a nice guy so he relented.
> let me know how u getting on. apprently i've been too strict with my diet and my body is in starvation mode as i had ketones in my urine so i have been told to eat more carbs and not worry too much about the sugars as only a week to go.
> big hugs xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sounds like you have a great consultant!!!! I keep seeing different ones and they say different things which is a bit frustrating. Wow, that's soooo exciting!!! Only 11 days to go, they'll fly by I'm sure! I keep getting ketones too every now and then, but i try to eat more often now so that i'm never hungry. So does this mean that you can treat yourself to some nice stuff in the next 11 days? I soooooooo want a snickers bar, they're supposed to be low Gi, but I'm too scared to try!!
> 
> I wonder if the 38 week thing is for induction only and not for c sections. They seem reluctant to perform sections before 39 weeks for some reason.
> Well, next week I'll have my husband there with me for the appointment, he's a bit more persuasive than I am so hopefully they'll listen to him and I'll get a date for the section.
> 
> My baby measures roughly 3 weeks ahead too. Will be interesting to see how accurate the scans really are? Has your baby got a big tummy? Mine has, apparently that is a sign of gd in the mother.
> 
> Glad all went so well for you today, not long to go now!!!
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Hey pinki
unfortunatly can't treat myself and still have to be strict with diet - they just want me to eat more as i've hardly been having any carbs. but not long to put up with it now. yeah i like my consultant but i have seen others that haven't been great - one made me cry! Defo agree having the hubbie there helps. Mine comes straight from work and doesn't get out of his suit as they seem to pay him more atttention and value his input when he's in his work suit as oppossed to the times he's turned up in his jeans and hoodie - craxy hey? Hopefully him going with you will make things easier and let u get an outcome u r happier with.
Can i ask you mentioned stoping your low dose aspirin prior to section. How long before are u stopping? The reason i ask is that i am on low dose aspirin too. i asked the consultant and he was really wishy washy about that and i know from ops in the past they don't like u taking it as can cause bleeding issue - is that what u were told?
yep baby has big tummy. his head is only 1 week ahead but his tummy and femur are 3 and a half. in fact it was him having a big tummy at 32 weeks and me mentioning it on here that made me ask for the GTT as soemone posted i should get checked for GD. My consultant humoured me by having me have the test and was admiant i wouldnt have it - so funny, not a time i liked being right. goes to show though - i think this forum has helped me thru pregnancy more than MWs or drs. lol!
big hugs, hope u having a good day. xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hey pinki
> sorry you feeling blue - your bound to have days like this. Gd really is a pain in the bum. hopefully next week u can push for better outcomes and as u get further along will get easier.
> went to clinic this morning and had scan. he is estimated at 7lb7 and his measurements are about 40 weeks gestation (so 3 and a half weeks ahead) I then saw consultant who is going to induce me at 38 weeks - even though I am diet controlled he wants to do it then. he didn't explain why just said that's how they do it and i wasn't going to argue. Bit of a shock as that is 11 days time! But excited. I see them again next tuesday and they will do a sweep, i will then see MW on the thurs and she will do another sweep and then induction on friday. I had to beg him to do the sweep on tuesday but he was ok when i said i really wanted to try for natural labour. he's a nice guy so he relented.
> let me know how u getting on. apprently i've been too strict with my diet and my body is in starvation mode as i had ketones in my urine so i have been told to eat more carbs and not worry too much about the sugars as only a week to go.
> big hugs xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sounds like you have a great consultant!!!! I keep seeing different ones and they say different things which is a bit frustrating. Wow, that's soooo exciting!!! Only 11 days to go, they'll fly by I'm sure! I keep getting ketones too every now and then, but i try to eat more often now so that i'm never hungry. So does this mean that you can treat yourself to some nice stuff in the next 11 days? I soooooooo want a snickers bar, they're supposed to be low Gi, but I'm too scared to try!!
> 
> I wonder if the 38 week thing is for induction only and not for c sections. They seem reluctant to perform sections before 39 weeks for some reason.
> Well, next week I'll have my husband there with me for the appointment, he's a bit more persuasive than I am so hopefully they'll listen to him and I'll get a date for the section.
> 
> My baby measures roughly 3 weeks ahead too. Will be interesting to see how accurate the scans really are? Has your baby got a big tummy? Mine has, apparently that is a sign of gd in the mother.
> 
> Glad all went so well for you today, not long to go now!!!
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey pinki
> unfortunatly can't treat myself and still have to be strict with diet - they just want me to eat more as i've hardly been having any carbs. but not long to put up with it now. yeah i like my consultant but i have seen others that haven't been great - one made me cry! Defo agree having the hubbie there helps. Mine comes straight from work and doesn't get out of his suit as they seem to pay him more atttention and value his input when he's in his work suit as oppossed to the times he's turned up in his jeans and hoodie - craxy hey? Hopefully him going with you will make things easier and let u get an outcome u r happier with.
> Can i ask you mentioned stoping your low dose aspirin prior to section. How long before are u stopping? The reason i ask is that i am on low dose aspirin too. i asked the consultant and he was really wishy washy about that and i know from ops in the past they don't like u taking it as can cause bleeding issue - is that what u were told?
> yep baby has big tummy. his head is only 1 week ahead but his tummy and femur are 3 and a half. in fact it was him having a big tummy at 32 weeks and me mentioning it on here that made me ask for the GTT as soemone posted i should get checked for GD. My consultant humoured me by having me have the test and was admiant i wouldnt have it - so funny, not a time i liked being right. goes to show though - i think this forum has helped me thru pregnancy more than MWs or drs. lol!
> big hugs, hope u having a good day. xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi,

shame you can't treat yourself to some nice stuff, well, at least more carbs is something.LOL

With regards to the aspirin, it's 36 weeks as far as I know, so for me that means I'll stop taking it over the weekend but I think i'll wait till Monday when I see the consultant again just to make doubly sure. I have mixed feelings about stopping it as I do think it's helped me so far, but I obviously don't want it to cause bleeding issuses during the section. 

I see that you're already a few days past 36 weeks so I would give the hospital or consultant a call tomorrow. I think as long as you've stopped taking it a few days before it should be ok. It's just in case you needed a section for any reason you really should have been off it so you don't bleed too much, the same may possibly apply for natural birth too.

My baby has a big tummy, long legs and an avarage head size aswell:) Mine has been that way for a long time, probably since the 20 week scan, so I've probably had GD for all that time too. I really wish I'd been tested earlier.

Can I just ask, does your consultant think 6ish is ok for blood glucose 1 hour after a meal? I have had a few 6s lately and am just wondering if that's ok. In my booklet it says as long as it's under 7.8, but I've been trying to aim for below 6 if I can, but I don't want to starve myself if I can help it.

Big hugs, hope you're having a good day too.

xxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hey pinki
> sorry you feeling blue - your bound to have days like this. Gd really is a pain in the bum. hopefully next week u can push for better outcomes and as u get further along will get easier.
> went to clinic this morning and had scan. he is estimated at 7lb7 and his measurements are about 40 weeks gestation (so 3 and a half weeks ahead) I then saw consultant who is going to induce me at 38 weeks - even though I am diet controlled he wants to do it then. he didn't explain why just said that's how they do it and i wasn't going to argue. Bit of a shock as that is 11 days time! But excited. I see them again next tuesday and they will do a sweep, i will then see MW on the thurs and she will do another sweep and then induction on friday. I had to beg him to do the sweep on tuesday but he was ok when i said i really wanted to try for natural labour. he's a nice guy so he relented.
> let me know how u getting on. apprently i've been too strict with my diet and my body is in starvation mode as i had ketones in my urine so i have been told to eat more carbs and not worry too much about the sugars as only a week to go.
> big hugs xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sounds like you have a great consultant!!!! I keep seeing different ones and they say different things which is a bit frustrating. Wow, that's soooo exciting!!! Only 11 days to go, they'll fly by I'm sure! I keep getting ketones too every now and then, but i try to eat more often now so that i'm never hungry. So does this mean that you can treat yourself to some nice stuff in the next 11 days? I soooooooo want a snickers bar, they're supposed to be low Gi, but I'm too scared to try!!
> 
> I wonder if the 38 week thing is for induction only and not for c sections. They seem reluctant to perform sections before 39 weeks for some reason.
> Well, next week I'll have my husband there with me for the appointment, he's a bit more persuasive than I am so hopefully they'll listen to him and I'll get a date for the section.
> 
> My baby measures roughly 3 weeks ahead too. Will be interesting to see how accurate the scans really are? Has your baby got a big tummy? Mine has, apparently that is a sign of gd in the mother.
> 
> Glad all went so well for you today, not long to go now!!!
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey pinki
> unfortunatly can't treat myself and still have to be strict with diet - they just want me to eat more as i've hardly been having any carbs. but not long to put up with it now. yeah i like my consultant but i have seen others that haven't been great - one made me cry! Defo agree having the hubbie there helps. Mine comes straight from work and doesn't get out of his suit as they seem to pay him more atttention and value his input when he's in his work suit as oppossed to the times he's turned up in his jeans and hoodie - craxy hey? Hopefully him going with you will make things easier and let u get an outcome u r happier with.
> Can i ask you mentioned stoping your low dose aspirin prior to section. How long before are u stopping? The reason i ask is that i am on low dose aspirin too. i asked the consultant and he was really wishy washy about that and i know from ops in the past they don't like u taking it as can cause bleeding issue - is that what u were told?
> yep baby has big tummy. his head is only 1 week ahead but his tummy and femur are 3 and a half. in fact it was him having a big tummy at 32 weeks and me mentioning it on here that made me ask for the GTT as soemone posted i should get checked for GD. My consultant humoured me by having me have the test and was admiant i wouldnt have it - so funny, not a time i liked being right. goes to show though - i think this forum has helped me thru pregnancy more than MWs or drs. lol!
> big hugs, hope u having a good day. xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> shame you can't treat yourself to some nice stuff, well, at least more carbs is something.LOL
> 
> With regards to the aspirin, it's 36 weeks as far as I know, so for me that means I'll stop taking it over the weekend but I think i'll wait till Monday when I see the consultant again just to make doubly sure. I have mixed feelings about stopping it as I do think it's helped me so far, but I obviously don't want it to cause bleeding issuses during the section.
> 
> I see that you're already a few days past 36 weeks so I would give the hospital or consultant a call tomorrow. I think as long as you've stopped taking it a few days before it should be ok. It's just in case you needed a section for any reason you really should have been off it so you don't bleed too much, the same may possibly apply for natural birth too.
> 
> My baby has a big tummy, long legs and an avarage head size aswell:) Mine has been that way for a long time, probably since the 20 week scan, so I've probably had GD for all that time too. I really wish I'd been tested earlier.
> 
> Can I just ask, does your consultant think 6ish is ok for blood glucose 1 hour after a meal? I have had a few 6s lately and am just wondering if that's ok. In my booklet it says as long as it's under 7.8, but I've been trying to aim for below 6 if I can, but I don't want to starve myself if I can help it.
> 
> Big hugs, hope you're having a good day too.
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

under 7 post meals is brillant and what I aim for! if you are trying to keep your post meals to under 6 you are starving your self you start getting ketons as well :flower: 

I aim for 5 or under pre meals and 7 or under 1 hour after I have eaten. 

If you get one high reading in a day dont feel to bad, its what they are over all that counts.


----------



## pinki

CelticNiamh said:


> under 7 post meals is brillant and what I aim for! if you are trying to keep your post meals to under 6 you are starving your self you start getting ketons as well :flower:
> 
> I aim for 5 or under pre meals and 7 or under 1 hour after I have eaten.
> 
> If you get one high reading in a day dont feel to bad, its what they are over all that counts.

Thank you for that. I'm glad 6 is ok. I just got a bit confused as the consultant didn't seem very happy with my readings last week. It was my first week and I only had 4 readings that were above 7.8. So I thought I did pretty well. That's 4 readings out of 28. He wants to put me on metformin, but I hopefully only have just over 2 weeks left so it seems a shame to start on a drug if I can manage ok on a diet:shrug:. Baby is measuring big, but that's because I was diagnosed with gd late in the pregnancy and it's been undetected for a few months.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinki said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> under 7 post meals is brillant and what I aim for! if you are trying to keep your post meals to under 6 you are starving your self you start getting ketons as well :flower:
> 
> I aim for 5 or under pre meals and 7 or under 1 hour after I have eaten.
> 
> If you get one high reading in a day dont feel to bad, its what they are over all that counts.
> 
> Thank you for that. I'm glad 6 is ok. I just got a bit confused as the consultant didn't seem very happy with my readings last week. It was my first week and I only had 4 readings that were above 7.8. So I thought I did pretty well. That's 4 readings out of 28. He wants to put me on metformin, but I hopefully only have just over 2 weeks left so it seems a shame to start on a drug if I can manage ok on a diet:shrug:. Baby is measuring big, but that's because I was diagnosed with gd late in the pregnancy and it's been undetected for a few months.Click to expand...

God he love me so! LOL I get either low or high readings now! I was 9.8 an hour after dinner and that was with insulin injection's two one long acting insulin and one short acting one! :dohh: 

It kinda would be a shame to start on meds now so close to the end, I mean how big weight wise are they guessing for baby, 4 readings a little over the treshold is not bad at all and well done its hard work getting used to the diet, ask him to do a HbA1c if he has not done one all ready, it gives a clear picture of blood sugars over the previous 2 weeks to 3 months. get a good idea if they have been good or bad !! give you a better idea were you are. 

how do you feel about baby size we are normally right! if his tummy is a little big allowing for the small margin of error from a scan then I wouldnt be to worried , only if it was off the scale then I worry!! 

when your next appointment:flower:


----------



## jess_smurf

right i am not doing this to scare you just to inform you and i am really sorry if i do

i got gd at 36wks with my first and you can all see the outcome, its a higher rate of stillbirth as the excess water will prevent you going into spontaneus labour but will also give them too much room to move i wont go into details 

with my second i got it at 37wks and induced me at 38 wks, olivia blood sugars were low and spebt 2 days in neonatal too

so if you have gd always make sure you are induced at 38wks there is no need for your pregnancy to go further than that 

really sorry i have upset but rather you didnt have to suffer like i did xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

jess_smurf said:


> right i am not doing this to scare you just to inform you and i am really sorry if i do
> 
> i got gd at 36wks with my first and you can all see the outcome, its a higher rate of stillbirth as the excess water will prevent you going into spontaneus labour but will also give them too much room to move i wont go into details
> 
> with my second i got it at 37wks and induced me at 38 wks, olivia blood sugars were low and spebt 2 days in neonatal too
> 
> so if you have gd always make sure you are induced at 38wks there is no need for your pregnancy to go further than that
> 
> really sorry i have upset but rather you didnt have to suffer like i did xx

Im so sorry for your loss:hugs: you have not upset or scared me I understand all the risks of GD , was your GD un noticed for a long time your blood sugars must of been very high to cause such a sad out come, Im actually annoyed they did not on your second pregnancy monitor you from day one, IE attend the diabetic team and follow the diet and check blood sugars every few weeks so they could clearly see if they were rising because of the pregnancy. 
but I am delighted you had a better out come second time round with a healthy beautiful sister for your little angel. 
My DS needed help with his blood sugars and was on a drip in the neonatal unit for at first 24 hours and then he got very sick on day 3 and was in intensve care unrelated to the GD I had. 

I was asking my OB on tuesday what the plan was for me as with my first pregnancy Diet controlled I was allowed go over and induced 4 or 6 days over my second no sign of GD although he was very big 10.2 my third GD came on very early I was only 10 weeks and was eventually put on insulin in and around 30 weeks,I was induced early on him just 39 weeks, 4th baby on insulin earlier by 24 weeks again induced at the 39 week mark she was brill no problems at all which was brilliant. this baby Ive had GD again from very early and on insulin by 18 weeks and my doctor said if baby size stays normal and my blood sugar control is good then they will let me go to my due date at least. I am getting monitored very strictly every week Ive to let them know my readings and my insulin if needed is upped, also a blood test at every visit to check how good my blood suagr control is over the previous 2 weeks. I guess it is somthing I will be asking about at my next appointment though! 

:hugs:


----------



## jess_smurf

i was constantly checked for it and only developed it in last few wks of pregnancy i has numerous gtts and fbs 

i just know the great risk of a gd baby after 38wks, the failed to induce at 38wks with my first as was too busy and they thought the risk of csection was high which would cost more x


----------



## origin

I'm really worried now. I'm being induced at 38 weeks and i've had most of my pregnancy with it undiagnosed. but if labour ward is busy then i have to just go in at next avialble slot - so worried they will be busy. so sorry for your loss Jess. 
I have normal levels of fluid - will that make a difference?

pinki - i think 6 ish readings r ok, my Ob fine with those. I wouldn't worry about size of your baby, as cos' you r having a c-section then surely it won't matter if bambino is a bit more of a whopper. xxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> I'm really worried now. I'm being induced at 38 weeks and i've had most of my pregnancy with it undiagnosed. but if labour ward is busy then i have to just go in at next avialble slot - so worried they will be busy. so sorry for your loss Jess.
> I have normal levels of fluid - will that make a difference?
> 
> pinki - i think 6 ish readings r ok, my Ob fine with those. I wouldn't worry about size of your baby, as cos' you r having a c-section then surely it won't matter if bambino is a bit more of a whopper. xxxxxxxx

Please dont worry, I know thats hard even I do still worry and Jess experience shows how careful we all should be. 

But are your doctors monitoring you carefully, have they done the A1c test have they scanned baby to check size/ placenta etc, keep at the diet and watch movements closely and if you not happy for what ever reason get checked out better safe than sorry as they say. 

Your levels would have to be very very high to cause such a sad out come and it is very rare thankfully. 

also explain to them your worries Im going to and see what they say 

this is my 4th baby with GD 3rd needing insulin and with good control there is no reason not to have a good out come at the end, but if you have any concerns get checked :hugs:


----------



## origin

no haven't had a1c test. i've gone whole pregnancy except last two weeks undetected. i thouhgt being induced was to prevent risks but obviously it doesn't. just feel so down i want to cry. i've rang hosp and talked to them but there's nothing more they can do other than induce me next friday. i ahve check up on tuesday. i have other health problems too and this Gd stuff is taking its toll on those - struggling to sleep now. i hate it. sorry for mona - today is not a good day. xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> no haven't had a1c test. i've gone whole pregnancy except last two weeks undetected. i thouhgt being induced was to prevent risks but obviously it doesn't. just feel so down i want to cry. i've rang hosp and talked to them but there's nothing more they can do other than induce me next friday. i ahve check up on tuesday. i have other health problems too and this Gd stuff is taking its toll on those - struggling to sleep now. i hate it. sorry for mona - today is not a good day. xxx

what were your levels when they discoverd the GD, did they do a GTT did they have a reason for checking you for it, is baby big :flower:

It is a worry and you well entitled to feel down now its a lot to take in but rant away here or moan what ever helps we are all in the same boat. 

the A1c blood test helps them see what your blood sugar control has been in the last 3 months so would give them and Idea how high your blood sugars have been, normally they do it automatic when they first discover you have it to check if you were having problems before pregnancy, have they done a scan to see how big baby is placenta function, the main concern for you now, if sugars were high and baby is big may be and just may be baby lungs may be a little imature so when born he or she may need a little help at first even though full term. 

If you are worried ask them to do extra monitoring during the week, stress test on baby and see how he or she is coping in there. it will help make sure baby is ok and give you some peace of mind and ease some worry!

Im sorry I cant be much better help, Ive always had my GD come on very early except my first pregnancy were it was discovered at 28 weeks or there abouts and he was fine when born.


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> no haven't had a1c test. i've gone whole pregnancy except last two weeks undetected. i thouhgt being induced was to prevent risks but obviously it doesn't. just feel so down i want to cry. i've rang hosp and talked to them but there's nothing more they can do other than induce me next friday. i ahve check up on tuesday. i have other health problems too and this Gd stuff is taking its toll on those - struggling to sleep now. i hate it. sorry for mona - today is not a good day. xxx
> 
> what were your levels when they discoverd the GD, did they do a GTT did they have a reason for checking you for it, is baby big :flower:
> 
> It is a worry and you well entitled to feel down now its a lot to take in but rant away here or moan what ever helps we are all in the same boat.
> 
> the A1c blood test helps them see what your blood sugar control has been in the last 3 months so would give them and Idea how high your blood sugars have been, normally they do it automatic when they first discover you have it to check if you were having problems before pregnancy, have they done a scan to see how big baby is placenta function, the main concern for you now, if sugars were high and baby is big may be and just may be baby lungs may be a little imature so when born he or she may need a little help at first even though full term.
> 
> If you are worried ask them to do extra monitoring during the week, stress test on baby and see how he or she is coping in there. it will help make sure baby is ok and give you some peace of mind and ease some worry!
> 
> Im sorry I cant be much better help, Ive always had my GD come on very early except my first pregnancy were it was discovered at 28 weeks or there abouts and he was fine when born.Click to expand...

Thanks for your support. they never did the a1c test thing - wish they had. my consultant thinks it's unlikely i've had it all the way thru as i've had no sugars in my urine but i had no sugars in my urine when i had the gtt test done so obviously the urine is not the best indicator. I think its too late to do the test now as by the time i get reults i will be getting induced and i know it won't change their plan for me. 
It was a griowth scan that flagged up possible GD at 32 weeks but my consultant was so convinced i didn't have it cos my urine was good that a test wasn't scheduled until 35 weeks with the results not getting to me until i was almost 36 weeks.
I'm not sure what a stress test is but i will ask for it. i see the consultant once more before induction and that is on tuesday. couldn't they give steriods to help the lungs? gosh it's tough cos' everyone gets given different advice. i find i'm happy with things but then read that i've not been offered something that somoen else has or find out about a new set of risks and it sets me into panic again. I'm trying to stay calm and feel bit clamer today but it's so tough. i juts don't feel assured enough at the moment but then i don't suppose anyone can give me that.
thanks for all your support xxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

ps i've had the non-stress test i.e. heart rate, contraction and movement where u sit wired to machine and i've had a scan with a doppler that has looked at placenta blood flow/umbilical cord. these r only tests i know about. what r the others? is there one that can assess breathing function?


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> ps i've had the non-stress test i.e. heart rate, contraction and movement where u sit wired to machine and i've had a scan with a doppler that has looked at placenta blood flow/umbilical cord. these r only tests i know about. what r the others? is there one that can assess breathing function?

The only other one I know of is the amino to see if baby lungs are ready! the only thing is if they saw a problem on your scan with baby lungs, kidneys etc you know already! I say the GD has come on late and has not been there for very long, I say the reason for your induction is because you are so close to your due date and possibly baby size so he or she does not get bigger.

They would also know if there was a problem with the placenta as well by now from the scan. 

have a list of questions for your doctor ask him to do a trace if your worried about baby before your induced its next friday isnt it! so close are you ready!!


----------



## origin

Hi all.
Just to update - saw consultant today and the decision has been made for a c-section on Tuesday rather than induction on Friday. I feel happy with the decision - obviosuly I would have rather have gone to 40 weeks, not had GD, and to have had a normal natural birth but I'm happy with decision bearing in mind my cirumstances. I like my consultant and he will be doing the section. I have a good rapport with him which defo helps.
PINKI - how r u doing hon? How did consultation go? been thinking about you a lot and hope everything ok.
CELTIC - thanks for your support. you've been really kind and great and both you and pinki along with the other comments have made me feel a lot more supported. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> Hi all.
> Just to update - saw consultant today and the decision has been made for a c-section on Tuesday rather than induction on Friday. I feel happy with the decision - obviosuly I would have rather have gone to 40 weeks, not had GD, and to have had a normal natural birth but I'm happy with decision bearing in mind my cirumstances. I like my consultant and he will be doing the section. I have a good rapport with him which defo helps.
> PINKI - how r u doing hon? How did consultation go? been thinking about you a lot and hope everything ok.
> CELTIC - thanks for your support. you've been really kind and great and both you and pinki along with the other comments have made me feel a lot more supported. xxxxxxxxx

Hi,

I'm glad you're happy with your care and that you now know when you'll get to meet baby, so soon.:happydance:
I've had some protein in my urine lately so will have to start antibiotics today in case it's an infection. Have been feeling really tired lately and keep getting ketons aswell which is sooo annoying!!!
My section is now booked for 11 feb, i'll be 38+5 then so hopefully that will be ok. They originally wanted it for 39 weeks plus, but I just didn't feel happy with that so we made a compromise!
How are you getting on with your monitoring? I seem to either get highish readings or ketons lately...just can't win! How do people do it?
I've also stopped the aspirin now at 36 weeks. Apparently I was meant to stop it at 34 weeks! Oooops! 
Getting a bit nervous now...just want the next 17 days to pass really quickly!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin Im happy your happy and that they are taking no chances, Im gald I was of some help as well:flower: when you can keep us updated on how you get on and a pic please of baby. 


pinki I used to get them all the time drove me mad, :wacko: have they said its to do with the GD or becuase your loseing weight,mine were so bad I was kept in and put on a drip at one stage on my DS3 I was sent home when they were gone and was back with my doctor a few days later I got a ear infection and throat infection so to be honest I think if you do have a bladder or kidney infection it may be linked. 

drink plenty of water it really helps flush them out

Im glad you dont have to wait to much longer to be induced either:happydance:

we will get there, my blood sugars have been very high this weekend they have been a bot better monday and today but still high I entered them in online but it seems they never got a chance to look at them so will have to ring my midwife tomorrow


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: to everyone on here. It sounds like everyone is doing a good job controlling things - aim for the best possible rather than perfect else you will be in tears everyday - perfect is almost never possible else you wouldn't have GD.

I am a type 1 diabetic and will be induced at 38 weeks or have a C-section depending on what happens with baby - they don't want baby earlier so that the lungs have time to develop and they don't want her later so the placenta does not deteriorate, but then my sugars have been all over the place since conception - have still got reasonable HbA1cs throughout though but much of it was because of extreme lows followed by the highs.

Good luck to all those giving birth in the next few days/weeks. GD is rough - it takes a lot of work so when you are holding your healthy baby in your arms feel proud of getting through this.


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Just to update - saw consultant today and the decision has been made for a c-section on Tuesday rather than induction on Friday. I feel happy with the decision - obviosuly I would have rather have gone to 40 weeks, not had GD, and to have had a normal natural birth but I'm happy with decision bearing in mind my cirumstances. I like my consultant and he will be doing the section. I have a good rapport with him which defo helps.
> PINKI - how r u doing hon? How did consultation go? been thinking about you a lot and hope everything ok.
> CELTIC - thanks for your support. you've been really kind and great and both you and pinki along with the other comments have made me feel a lot more supported. xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your care and that you now know when you'll get to meet baby, so soon.:happydance:
> I've had some protein in my urine lately so will have to start antibiotics today in case it's an infection. Have been feeling really tired lately and keep getting ketons aswell which is sooo annoying!!!
> My section is now booked for 11 feb, i'll be 38+5 then so hopefully that will be ok. They originally wanted it for 39 weeks plus, but I just didn't feel happy with that so we made a compromise!
> How are you getting on with your monitoring? I seem to either get highish readings or ketons lately...just can't win! How do people do it?
> I've also stopped the aspirin now at 36 weeks. Apparently I was meant to stop it at 34 weeks! Oooops!
> Getting a bit nervous now...just want the next 17 days to pass really quickly!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi PINKI - Really glad to hear that you have got a compromise on your section date - that seems the best outcome. I'm sure 38+5 will be fine -mine will be at 38+4, so we are both really similar in that respect. I did get offered this Friday but it was a consultant doing the section that I have not got on with and I would prefer to wait a few days and have the consultant I like do it, as I think he will put me at ease more. I've stopped aspirin too but will have only stopped taking it for about 10 days pre section - ooops too! I'm sure the next 17 days will pass quicker than you expect. the 11th of feb was my original due date so that's funny that you will get to meet baby then. Do you know what you are having? We kept it as a surprise but I keep referring to Lo as a 'he'. 
The ketone - blood suagr balance is sooo hard. luckily I didn't have any ketones this week, as last week they were quite high. It's so demoralissing flicking from one to the next. I also find that i can eat a certain meal and get a good reading with it, so i think bingo I'll eat that again and the next day it gives me a higher reading. having said that I am happy with my values at present. I'm getting around 4-5 pre meals and after meals between 6-7. My Ob happy with that, as I was being too strict before. I've had a few 8s and he's fine with them as long as it's maybe one or two every couple days and not all the time. Not too much longer to monitor them and hopefully after birth we can eat what we want - hallelujah!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> origin Im happy your happy and that they are taking no chances, Im gald I was of some help as well:flower: when you can keep us updated on how you get on and a pic please of baby.
> 
> 
> pinki I used to get them all the time drove me mad, :wacko: have they said its to do with the GD or becuase your loseing weight,mine were so bad I was kept in and put on a drip at one stage on my DS3 I was sent home when they were gone and was back with my doctor a few days later I got a ear infection and throat infection so to be honest I think if you do have a bladder or kidney infection it may be linked.
> 
> drink plenty of water it really helps flush them out
> 
> Im glad you dont have to wait to much longer to be induced either:happydance:
> 
> we will get there, my blood sugars have been very high this weekend they have been a bot better monday and today but still high I entered them in online but it seems they never got a chance to look at them so will have to ring my midwife tomorrow

Thanks hun, will defo keep you all updated. May even train the hubby to post up some pics while I'm still in hosp - that will be interesting - lol! When r due? Do you know what u r having? xxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> origin Im happy your happy and that they are taking no chances, Im gald I was of some help as well:flower: when you can keep us updated on how you get on and a pic please of baby.
> 
> 
> pinki I used to get them all the time drove me mad, :wacko: have they said its to do with the GD or becuase your loseing weight,mine were so bad I was kept in and put on a drip at one stage on my DS3 I was sent home when they were gone and was back with my doctor a few days later I got a ear infection and throat infection so to be honest I think if you do have a bladder or kidney infection it may be linked.
> 
> drink plenty of water it really helps flush them out
> 
> Im glad you dont have to wait to much longer to be induced either:happydance:
> 
> we will get there, my blood sugars have been very high this weekend they have been a bot better monday and today but still high I entered them in online but it seems they never got a chance to look at them so will have to ring my midwife tomorrow
> 
> Thanks hun, will defo keep you all updated. May even train the hubby to post up some pics while I'm still in hosp - that will be interesting - lol! When r due? Do you know what u r having? xxxxxxxClick to expand...

YAY I was thinking the same thing LOL getting DH to update.

Im not due till March the 18 but say I will see baby earlier than that, MY numbers have been high the last few days Im getting 9 to 12.9 post meals so rang my midwife this morning she will ring me back later with adjustments to my insulin.


----------



## origin

Tanikit said:


> :hugs: to everyone on here. It sounds like everyone is doing a good job controlling things - aim for the best possible rather than perfect else you will be in tears everyday - perfect is almost never possible else you wouldn't have GD.
> 
> I am a type 1 diabetic and will be induced at 38 weeks or have a C-section depending on what happens with baby - they don't want baby earlier so that the lungs have time to develop and they don't want her later so the placenta does not deteriorate, but then my sugars have been all over the place since conception - have still got reasonable HbA1cs throughout though but much of it was because of extreme lows followed by the highs.
> 
> Good luck to all those giving birth in the next few days/weeks. GD is rough - it takes a lot of work so when you are holding your healthy baby in your arms feel proud of getting through this.

Your words are spot on!!! So true we should aim for 'best' rather than perfect. I think we put a lot of pressure on ourselves because we want to do the best for our babies and when we get high readings we feel guilty but must remmeber it's out of control to a certain degree and so we have to do best with what we got.
I understand the feelings re: getting the timing of birth right to balance lung maturity with placenta deterioration. It's a hard game as none of us have crystal balls. My consultant defo feels the latter is more of concern but having said that I'm glad my section is put back a few days just to give LO a bit more time. How far on are you? I will defo still be coming on and seeing how you all doing. Biggest hugs xxx


----------



## origin

sorry tanikit - just seen you ticker. not too long to go then for you either. x


----------



## pinki

origin said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Just to update - saw consultant today and the decision has been made for a c-section on Tuesday rather than induction on Friday. I feel happy with the decision - obviosuly I would have rather have gone to 40 weeks, not had GD, and to have had a normal natural birth but I'm happy with decision bearing in mind my cirumstances. I like my consultant and he will be doing the section. I have a good rapport with him which defo helps.
> PINKI - how r u doing hon? How did consultation go? been thinking about you a lot and hope everything ok.
> CELTIC - thanks for your support. you've been really kind and great and both you and pinki along with the other comments have made me feel a lot more supported. xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your care and that you now know when you'll get to meet baby, so soon.:happydance:
> I've had some protein in my urine lately so will have to start antibiotics today in case it's an infection. Have been feeling really tired lately and keep getting ketons aswell which is sooo annoying!!!
> My section is now booked for 11 feb, i'll be 38+5 then so hopefully that will be ok. They originally wanted it for 39 weeks plus, but I just didn't feel happy with that so we made a compromise!
> How are you getting on with your monitoring? I seem to either get highish readings or ketons lately...just can't win! How do people do it?
> I've also stopped the aspirin now at 36 weeks. Apparently I was meant to stop it at 34 weeks! Oooops!
> Getting a bit nervous now...just want the next 17 days to pass really quickly!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi PINKI - Really glad to hear that you have got a compromise on your section date - that seems the best outcome. I'm sure 38+5 will be fine -mine will be at 38+4, so we are both really similar in that respect. I did get offered this Friday but it was a consultant doing the section that I have not got on with and I would prefer to wait a few days and have the consultant I like do it, as I think he will put me at ease more. I've stopped aspirin too but will have only stopped taking it for about 10 days pre section - ooops too! I'm sure the next 17 days will pass quicker than you expect. the 11th of feb was my original due date so that's funny that you will get to meet baby then. Do you know what you are having? We kept it as a surprise but I keep referring to Lo as a 'he'.
> The ketone - blood suagr balance is sooo hard. luckily I didn't have any ketones this week, as last week they were quite high. It's so demoralissing flicking from one to the next. I also find that i can eat a certain meal and get a good reading with it, so i think bingo I'll eat that again and the next day it gives me a higher reading. having said that I am happy with my values at present. I'm getting around 4-5 pre meals and after meals between 6-7. My Ob happy with that, as I was being too strict before. I've had a few 8s and he's fine with them as long as it's maybe one or two every couple days and not all the time. Not too much longer to monitor them and hopefully after birth we can eat what we want - hallelujah!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi,

yes, cool that my section is on your due date:). I had my daughter at 38+3 and she had no problems so I'm hoping it will be fine this time too. We're having a boy. I have a son and a daughter so if it wasn't for the fact that this pregnancy started off being very similar to my sons and I really needed to know if my gut instinct was right LOL, I probably would have wanted it to be a surprise too.:)

How come you changed from having an induction to a planned section? Is it because of the size of the baby?
My baby is breech at the moment so would have to be a section anyway, but it was my preferred choice anyway as I've had a section before! It's nice to have a date now!!

What are your best foods for keeping the sugar steady? I really do think I'm eating too little, but I'm running out of ideas of what to eat. My consultant is very strict with my levels. He doesn't want to see any 7s and keeps wanting me to take the tablets, but i really don't want to, I'm already on pencillin and only just stopped the aspirin...too may pills for my liking!

Sooo exciting that you're having your section next week!!! Can't wait to see some pics on here soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

Hi,

yes, cool that my section is on your due date:). I had my daughter at 38+3 and she had no problems so I'm hoping it will be fine this time too. We're having a boy. I have a son and a daughter so if it wasn't for the fact that this pregnancy started off being very similar to my sons and I really needed to know if my gut instinct was right LOL, I probably would have wanted it to be a surprise too.:)

How come you changed from having an induction to a planned section? Is it because of the size of the baby?
My baby is breech at the moment so would have to be a section anyway, but it was my preferred choice anyway as I've had a section before! It's nice to have a date now!!

What are your best foods for keeping the sugar steady? I really do think I'm eating too little, but I'm running out of ideas of what to eat. My consultant is very strict with my levels. He doesn't want to see any 7s and keeps wanting me to take the tablets, but i really don't want to, I'm already on pencillin and only just stopped the aspirin...too may pills for my liking!

Sooo exciting that you're having your section next week!!! Can't wait to see some pics on here soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]

We changed to c-sec basically because he gave us the choice. he said i was an 'awkward case' (LOL!) as on the growth chart my LO is right on the top line. not sure if same as your notes but there is a blue shaded area that is normal weight/size then white area that is not. he said if I was in the white then he would make the call for a defo section and that would be that and if I was in the blue then it would be vaginal attempt. but i am right on the line. After lots of talking between me and hubbie in the appoitnment we felt that section would hopefully be the safer option to avoid him getting stuck on a vaginal birth. I feel happier with the decision. he is also back to back at present so that would rasie the risk of getting stuck a little bit more.

Interesting that our consultants have diff opions on the sugars. he is happy if i stay under 8. I mainly get high 6s and 7s. I find the best is oatcakes with hummous - which i love or scrambled eggs on oatcakes or a bowl of readybrek. I'm trying to keep them low but want to avoid the ketones as consultant said he would rather my bloods were higher than to have the ketones. it's been easier this week as i've not been as strict now my aim is to stay under 8, as before i was really struggling to keep around 5-6 and thats when i got the ketones.
big hugs xxxx


----------



## pinki

Hi,

sorry haven't been online for a while. This thread is so great, and everyone on it have been so supportive. Think the nesting instinct must have kicked in this week as I'm so busy cleaning all the the time LOL

Hope you're all doing well. Not long to go now Origin, sooo exciting.

I have experienced something very strange this week and was wondering if anyone would know why this would be.
My blood sugars have suddenly gone completly normal. I can eat a lot more and am still only getting 5s, not even high ones either, more like 5.0-5.4. What is going on?

Part of me think it might be a bad sign, but I'm not sure. I'm seeing the consultants on Monday so hopefully they'll know what's up then, but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this.
I can even eat snickers bars and blood glucose is still fine. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and have just under 2 weeks till my section date.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

hey pinki - i'm not sure but i think blood sugars may calm down towards the end of pregnancy. i would double check as i am a complete novice at all this blood sugar thing but i have distant memory of seeing that somewhere that they normalise (?) Don't worry can surely only be a good thing - at least not gone up - and the thought of having a snickers sounds like heaven - lol! But i know how any change can be anxiety producing so i would ring diabetic MW and see what she says. 
yep v. close for me. I go in tuesday for c-sec. i'm v. nervous. I will be 37+5 by my calculations but they seem to think i am 38+4 but after checking my conception diary (oh how sad - lol!) we'd not even started having sex then so impossible. I told consultant this but he told me all dates r highly inaccurate anyway as some people eggs last longer than others and same for sperm, so he didn't seem bothered. One minute I feel v. excited and the next anxious. I just want my little bean to be ok (or rather my big bean). I hjate the thought of bringing out before ready but also the thought of having been diagnosed late and leaving things too long scares me too. arrgghh. I suppose even with normal birth and without GD i would have been anxious about stuff.
massive hugs. glad this thread helping you too - it's given me comfort. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinki said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry haven't been online for a while. This thread is so great, and everyone on it have been so supportive. Think the nesting instinct must have kicked in this week as I'm so busy cleaning all the the time LOL
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Not long to go now Origin, sooo exciting.
> 
> I have experienced something very strange this week and was wondering if anyone would know why this would be.
> My blood sugars have suddenly gone completly normal. I can eat a lot more and am still only getting 5s, not even high ones either, more like 5.0-5.4. What is going on?
> 
> Part of me think it might be a bad sign, but I'm not sure. I'm seeing the consultants on Monday so hopefully they'll know what's up then, but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this.
> I can even eat snickers bars and blood glucose is still fine. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and have just under 2 weeks till my section date.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hmmmm I would ring your MW or out of hours person and mention that to be honest, it can be something to do with the placenta, so to be on the safe side ring them at least you have your appointment tomorrow, how baby movements keep an eye on them if they seem fine dont panic but just in case. its more normal to see blood sugars going up not evening out at this stage.



Origin silly doctors I hate they way they don't listen, don't they know the effort we go to get pregnant in the first place, with temping and charting we know when we OV and DTD one thing to remember if you BD a few days before OV then you could have got pregnant and their dates could be right! as sperm can live up to 5 days inside us in the right conditions of course, but then if you know when you OV because you were charting and temping, then your dates could be right, either way a baby is considered full term at 37 weeks and you will be in good hands, but push your point with them if you are really concerned


Take care :hugs:


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> pinki said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry haven't been online for a while. This thread is so great, and everyone on it have been so supportive. Think the nesting instinct must have kicked in this week as I'm so busy cleaning all the the time LOL
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Not long to go now Origin, sooo exciting.
> 
> I have experienced something very strange this week and was wondering if anyone would know why this would be.
> My blood sugars have suddenly gone completly normal. I can eat a lot more and am still only getting 5s, not even high ones either, more like 5.0-5.4. What is going on?
> 
> Part of me think it might be a bad sign, but I'm not sure. I'm seeing the consultants on Monday so hopefully they'll know what's up then, but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this.
> I can even eat snickers bars and blood glucose is still fine. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and have just under 2 weeks till my section date.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hmmmm I would ring your MW or out of hours person and mention that to be honest, it can be something to do with the placenta, so to be on the safe side ring them at least you have your appointment tomorrow, how baby movements keep an eye on them if they seem fine dont panic but just in case. its more normal to see blood sugars going up not evening out at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Origin silly doctors I hate they way they don't listen, don't they know the effort we go to get pregnant in the first place, with temping and charting we know when we OV and DTD one thing to remember if you BD a few days before OV then you could have got pregnant and their dates could be right! as sperm can live up to 5 days inside us in the right conditions of course, but then if you know when you OV because you were charting and temping, then your dates could be right, either way a baby is considered full term at 37 weeks and you will be in good hands, but push your point with them if you are really concerned
> 
> 
> Take care :hugs:Click to expand...

oops sorry pinkii - i obviously got it wrong if it's normal for them to go up - i thought down, so sorry for misinfo. as i said total novice and with pregnancy brain to boot. celtic is right just ring and check. i find some days i can eat same things and get low readings as i did on a day i got high so maybe natural fluctuation but always best to check. xxx
celtic- too true. it is frustrating when we know when we did the deed and the dr's don't. i feel like saying gosh you must be a peeping tom since you clearly know when we were Bding more than us!!! I've chased my tail in circles worrying about my dates and c-section but hubbie keeps reasuring me and i know if i do try move it i will worry endlessly about my placenta. I do really like my consultant and don't feel like he would put me at risk so maybe i have to learn to trust a bit more - so hard when it's the most precious thing in the world and you just want to protect them. Oh what a headache this whole Gd can be, but i'm sure our little bundles will make it worth it in the end. big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

[/QUOTE]

oops sorry pinkii - i obviously got it wrong if it's normal for them to go up - i thought down, so sorry for misinfo. as i said total novice and with pregnancy brain to boot. celtic is right just ring and check. i find some days i can eat same things and get low readings as i did on a day i got high so maybe natural fluctuation but always best to check. xxx
celtic- too true. it is frustrating when we know when we did the deed and the dr's don't. i feel like saying gosh you must be a peeping tom since you clearly know when we were Bding more than us!!! I've chased my tail in circles worrying about my dates and c-section but hubbie keeps reasuring me and i know if i do try move it i will worry endlessly about my placenta. I do really like my consultant and don't feel like he would put me at risk so maybe i have to learn to trust a bit more - so hard when it's the most precious thing in the world and you just want to protect them. Oh what a headache this whole Gd can be, but i'm sure our little bundles will make it worth it in the end. big hugs xxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]

I know and believe me when you do have that little bundle in your arms the GD is soooo worth it for the end result! you will be fine dont worry and so will baby they will watch very carefully for any problems with baby and Im sure there wont be :hugs:

pinki let us know how you are:flower:


----------



## pinki

Hi celtic and origin,

I went in last night as I was having really bad contractions all day yesterday. Had CTG done and that appeared fine but had really strong contractions and they were regular about 10 mins apart so narrowly escaped a section there and then ( I musn't go in to labour as baby is high breech and could cause cord prolapse), but as my cervix was closed and high I was sent home again.
I did mention the lower blood sugars but noone seemed concerned about it, but then again they weren't diabetes specialists.
Am seeing the consultants today so will bring it up with them.
What could lower readings mean? Placental deterioration? Is that likely to be a quick process? 

Wow Origin, can't believe your section is tomorrow. That's sooo exciting! I've had an elective before and they're very calm and quick. I'm sure baby will be fine, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know, but I almost had a section last night at 37 weeks and they didn't seem concerned with baby's maturity then. I guess as long as they're past 37 weeks, they're happy.
Good luck for tomorrow and big :hugs: from me!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> Hi celtic and origin,
> 
> I went in last night as I was having really bad contractions all day yesterday. Had CTG done and that appeared fine but had really strong contractions and they were regular about 10 mins apart so narrowly escaped a section there and then ( I musn't go in to labour as baby is high breech and could cause cord prolapse), but as my cervix was closed and high I was sent home again.
> I did mention the lower blood sugars but noone seemed concerned about it, but then again they weren't diabetes specialists.
> Am seeing the consultants today so will bring it up with them.
> What could lower readings mean? Placental deterioration? Is that likely to be a quick process?
> 
> Wow Origin, can't believe your section is tomorrow. That's sooo exciting! I've had an elective before and they're very calm and quick. I'm sure baby will be fine, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know, but I almost had a section last night at 37 weeks and they didn't seem concerned with baby's maturity then. I guess as long as they're past 37 weeks, they're happy.
> Good luck for tomorrow and big :hugs: from me!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ooohh Pinki - the similarities between are pregnancies are quite funny. I'm going in in about 10mins as think waters may have gone. Just going to get checked. been having period like pains and had bloody show all this morning. I'm glad your contractions didn't turn into anything. At least it is showing that your LO is getting ready and not too longer for you to wait (though I know how everyday can feel like a month at this point). It's good that you are seeing the specialist today and hopefully they will have some answers for you. Defo question if it could be linked to placenta and ask for a doppler check if u worried. Hope it goes well. I should be back on here this eve if they let me back out so will check how u got on. Sending hugs xxxxxx
ps - is it normal for a peaditrician to be in theatre when u have your section. i really want one there and will ask in the mroning but not too sure if it is standard or not. Don't want to look a fool but really want to demand that they are all set up and have a paed etc there just in case. I think they must think i'm the most anxious woman on the planet - surely they've seen it all before though.


----------



## Tanikit

I am not too sure how fast a placenta deteriorates, but have heard that if they scan you and your cord blood flow is fine and the placenta looks good then they can leave it one week and check again. Low sugars can be a result of a few things - the most concerning is placental deterioration but it seems it can also be caused by the rapid growth that occurs at the end of pregnancy as well as the huge hormonal fluctuations at this stage.


----------



## origin

Right ladies..I'm off to have my supper then off to bed, ready for my 5am wake up. Feeling nervous and excited. wierd that this is my last night of my big bump. I've wanted to meet baby for so long but now i want to keep my bump and keep him in there. Big hugs xxxxxxx
I will ask hubbie to update on the thread but it may take him a couple of days. xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> Right ladies..I'm off to have my supper then off to bed, ready for my 5am wake up. Feeling nervous and excited. wierd that this is my last night of my big bump. I've wanted to meet baby for so long but now i want to keep my bump and keep him in there. Big hugs xxxxxxx
> I will ask hubbie to update on the thread but it may take him a couple of days. xxx

Best of luck Origin :hugs: cant wait to read and see the out come :flower: take care and sleep well


----------



## origin

just a quick update. i am back from hospital today with a very beautiful little girl, called Poppy Rose. She weighed 7lb13 (her growth scan two weeks before section said she was 7lb7) so about right, She came out screaming her head off and when they held her up above the screen she weed all ocer me - so v. healthy. she had agpar score of 9 and bloods all good. She has no probs due to GD at all and is gorgeous. i am sooo happy and all the worry was worth it. i will put some pics up but right now must go feed my little one and get an early night ready for the night feeds. Big hugs to all and thanks for guiding me thru my anxious last few weeks. It's reassuring that my GD was discovered late, my numbers weren't perfect and my little one is perfect. xxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

huge congrats and I cant wait to see pictures :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinki

Said a huge congrats in my PM but am posting one here too. CONGRATULATIONS!!!You must be over the moon! :flower:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Origin: Congratulations on your sweet baby!!!!! That is awesome:)


----------



## origin

Hey Pinki - how is everything? meant to post on thursday wishing you well but got waylaid. i hope you are recovering well and little one is happy and healthy. let us know how u got on when u can. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> Hey Pinki - how is everything? meant to post on thursday wishing you well but got waylaid. i hope you are recovering well and little one is happy and healthy. let us know how u got on when u can. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes pinki thinking of you! 



I for got to update as well, I had a scan to check growth and baby was estimated 7 pounds at 34 weeks :wacko: scary... so looking like I will be induced at 38 weeks which Im happy with ready to have my baby safe in my arms and hopefully GD will go away


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pinki - how is everything? meant to post on thursday wishing you well but got waylaid. i hope you are recovering well and little one is happy and healthy. let us know how u got on when u can. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes pinki thinking of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I for got to update as well, I had a scan to check growth and baby was estimated 7 pounds at 34 weeks :wacko: scary... so looking like I will be induced at 38 weeks which Im happy with ready to have my baby safe in my arms and hopefully GD will go awayClick to expand...

That is big - my chunky monkey was 7lb7 but that was at 36 weeks, so induction sounds best - at least you get to hold your Lo sooner (oh and enjoy good food again - lol!).
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> origin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pinki - how is everything? meant to post on thursday wishing you well but got waylaid. i hope you are recovering well and little one is happy and healthy. let us know how u got on when u can. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes pinki thinking of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I for got to update as well, I had a scan to check growth and baby was estimated 7 pounds at 34 weeks :wacko: scary... so looking like I will be induced at 38 weeks which Im happy with ready to have my baby safe in my arms and hopefully GD will go awayClick to expand...
> 
> That is big - my chunky monkey was 7lb7 but that was at 36 weeks, so induction sounds best - at least you get to hold your Lo sooner (oh and enjoy good food again - lol!).
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh yea bring on the food LOL :haha:


----------



## pinki

Hi ladies,

hope you're all well. Just a quick update as I only came home from the hospital last night and am still so knackered. Baby Samuel was born on the 11th Feb via elective section and was a tiny 7 lbs 8 oz. Well, maybe not tiny but certainly compared to the estimates on the scans. He came out screaming but did struggle with low blood sugars for a few hours and had to spend the night in a heated cot next to my bed and had to have regular formula feeds.
So nice to be back home now and the pain from the section isn't too bad!
Thank you so much for all your support and advice that really helped put my mind at rest!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinki said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you're all well. Just a quick update as I only came home from the hospital last night and am still so knackered. Baby Samuel was born on the 11th Feb via elective section and was a tiny 7 lbs 8 oz. Well, maybe not tiny but certainly compared to the estimates on the scans. He came out screaming but did struggle with low blood sugars for a few hours and had to spend the night in a heated cot next to my bed and had to have regular formula feeds.
> So nice to be back home now and the pain from the section isn't too bad!
> Thank you so much for all your support and advice that really helped put my mind at rest!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Huge congrats and what a lovely size hope my scans are worng as well LOL well done anc rest now


----------



## origin

pinki said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you're all well. Just a quick update as I only came home from the hospital last night and am still so knackered. Baby Samuel was born on the 11th Feb via elective section and was a tiny 7 lbs 8 oz. Well, maybe not tiny but certainly compared to the estimates on the scans. He came out screaming but did struggle with low blood sugars for a few hours and had to spend the night in a heated cot next to my bed and had to have regular formula feeds.
> So nice to be back home now and the pain from the section isn't too bad!
> Thank you so much for all your support and advice that really helped put my mind at rest!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YEAH! BIG BIG BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so pleased for you. I thought of you often on friday and was hoping all would be well. i love his name - one of my faves for a boy. sounds like you r doing well and i'm glad u got out of hospital quickly. so glad that this thread helped you in ur l;ast weeks - it did me and can't thank you girls enough for all ur support. Please get some pics up when u can - i promise i will get mine up over next couple of days just can't belive how quickly the days going and don't seem to get much done - lol! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin

celtic - have you got a date? just wondered how things going for you. would love to know. big hugs x


----------



## CelticNiamh

None yet! I was in with the diabetic doctor on tuesday, while in with the midwifes I mentioned I was having pains and pressure so they rushed me in to the doctor, I was like but Im not meant to see her this week LOL it was cool though as I got to see a scan and she checked fluid levels as well, she did check me and I am 2 cm ( can be normal as this is my 5th baby ) she kept me in on till that evening just to be sure nothing happened! I knew they would stop:dohh:

any way Im am back in this tuesday, DH is coming with me as well for moral back up! So hopefully I can update with a date to have my baby :happydance:

One thing I was happy about! I was worried about baby coming now and may be having problems with lungs becuase of the GD and needing so much insulin now! but they reasured me that even though I needed more insulin I was well controlled and my babies lungs would be developing like a non GD pregnancy! :happydance:


How life with a newborn:cloud9:


----------



## origin

Life is great but struggling a lot post section. i seem to have pulled something and am back to square one - frustrating!

great news about baby's devleopment - the lung issue was one of my biggest concerns. that is fab that this is ur 5th child - i'd love a big family too.

let us know when u get ur date - i'll keep checking so me and my little sweetpea can send u wishes and congrats.

sorry this is short and sweet - i'm spending allmy time typing one handed now whilst my sugarlump lies across me - lol! xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well had my appointment on tuesday, I think my doc wanted to induce me but as baby high still he gave me a sweep ( not worked) but I hope it brings baby down some more and gets cervix working! 

so back in next Tuesday again FX I know whats happening then! 

My insulin has gone up again nearly taking 30 units at each meal time and 7 injections a day now :cry:


----------



## origin

well hopefully it won't be too long for you now - maybe sweep will just help things move along. good luck for tues x


----------



## CelticNiamh

origin said:


> well hopefully it won't be too long for you now - maybe sweep will just help things move along. good luck for tues x

Hopefully :haha: as hard as it is I just have to wait now LOL


----------



## origin

CelticNiamh said:


> origin said:
> 
> 
> well hopefully it won't be too long for you now - maybe sweep will just help things move along. good luck for tues x
> 
> Hopefully :haha: as hard as it is I just have to wait now LOLClick to expand...

Well pregnancy defo tests your patience! lol! x


----------

